# Golf MkV Cluster Swap Woes.....



## jason_rmh (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a Mk5 (2006) GT TDI, with R32 / GTI midline cluster fitted (Immo4), apart from no glow plug preheating light, they work fine.

I have recently bought a used Highline R32 / GTI cluster. This new cluster is Immo 4c, the type where the SKC cannot be retrieved with Vag Commander.

I have taken my car to an independant VW specialist that has the VAS diagnostic equipment, to get the new cluster coded up.
They were unable to code it up, saying that it was not possible as the cluster is used and there is more than 100 miles on the cluster we are trying to install (the new cluster has 2000 miles on it).

I then went to a main VW dealer who would not even attempt it as they have had problems in the past.

After reading various forum posts I was under the impression that a main dealer / specialist with the VAS tools can code up the Immo 4c clusters, wether brand new or used. But the dealer and specialist both say they cannot.

Could this problem be because the new cluster is a totally different part number or are the garages doing something wrong?

Current clocks:
Midline, pre 2006 / immo 4
Part number 1K0 920 962 G

New Clocks: 
Highline, 2007 / Immo 4c.
Part number 1K0 920 974 B

As the R32 clusters are hard to come by, the only other option would be to source a normal pre 2006 set of highline clocks and swap the clock faces / needles over and code them myself with vag commander / vcds.

Any advice appreciated....

Jas


----------



## jason_rmh (Jul 19, 2011)

Nevermind, I've found someone who can code them and sort the mileage out etc.


----------



## timwarner (Jan 26, 2012)

*Could you tell me who or how please*

This is exactly what I am wanting to do but need to find someone with the knowledge to do so 

thanks


----------



## spool'n up 1.8t (Feb 21, 2003)

jason_rmh said:


> Nevermind, I've found someone who can code them and sort the mileage out etc.


i want to do this i hvw an 08 jetta and hve the highline cecm and want to put the gli 
cluster in


----------

